# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  P6 Extreme Black *Cellucor*

## ThizzKing

Hey bros just went to my local all natural store and picked up something called P6 EXTREME BLACK. It's made by cellucor..the guy said that it is a mix between tren extreme, tt40 and mma. Anyone ever try this stuff? IF so how did it go?

----------


## bcaasdirty

how do they fit mixed martial arts in a supp?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## peachfuzz

haha MMA. you are referring to supplements all produced by american cellular labs.

tren extreme - 19 nor
TT40 - 1-test
MMA-3 - Boldione

do your research on those

solid product and good company. i like it. expensive tho

----------


## Parkea07

aye just finished my cycle...make sure u stack liver extreme, or any other cleanser not just MILK THISTLE.....if not ur pee WILL turn BLACK...haha....iight but really its a good idea to stack it....

and you will get irratible...but u will get good pumps durring ur work out...just use it right

----------

